# Cits ... >  Problēma ar 16x2 LCD displeju

## goga

Vakar tiku pabeidzis kādu laiku atpakal iesākto multimetru priekš barošanas bloka. Shēmu tiku ņemis no šejienes: http://www.elfly.pl/multimetr/multimetr_en_DIP.htm . Procesiņš bija apstājies, jo nebija LCD displeja, dienās iepirku no Argusa 16x2 LCD http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=41728 
Shēmiņu pabeidzu, strādā, BET ir problēmas ar apgaismojumu, respektīvi PIN 15; 16. Kamēr tās ir atvienotas, viss ir ok, strāvas patēriņs ~10mA, kā pievienoju apgaismojumu abi sprieguma regulētāji(7805;7812) sāk karst; pamērot strāvas patēriņu tas pieaug līdz ~300mA!!!  ::  
Padomāju ka varbūt starpā jāliek strāvu ierobežojošā pretestība (pie pin 15), tiku izmēģinājis ar vairākām 1-1k, normāli(pietiekošs apgaismojums un nekarst čipi) strādā ar 22omiem, bet jebkurā gadījumā strāvas patēriņš pieckārtojas, 50mA ar apgaismojumu, 10mA bez. Viennozīmīgi kaut kas nav kārtībā. Kas? Man nav ideju....., pārbaudīju datašītus, visas izejas it kā standarta(HD44780), esmu redzējis ar apgrieztiem pin 15;16....
Kurā virzienā rakt? Palīdz kāds ar padomu kam šajās lietās saprašana...

Datašīti:
No argusa(vispārējs): http://www.argus.lv/pub/datasheets/rc1602b-ghy-csxd.pdf
Vēlviens, tieši šim modelim: http://solder.com.ua/upload_doc/RC1602B.zip ņemts no http://solder.com.ua/?p=2&n=17

Salīdzinājumam standarta(HD44780) LCD: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HD44780-16x2-char ... 3cad2eda0b

Bildes:




P.S. Simptomi tādi paši arī ar izņemtu Atmega8 mikrokontrolieri(lielākā daļa LCD konaktu atvienota), tā kā drīzāk problēma tieši LCD barošanas pieslēgšanā...

----------


## next

A ko tu domaaji taa gaisma bez straavas spiidees?
Ja pareizi atceros tur LED gaisma ap 4v un 40 mA kaareiz pavisam normaali.

----------


## goga

Ja bet nejau 300mA, 7805 uzkarst tā ka pirkstu nevar piedurt,
vienīgais ko redzu tieši šī modeļa datašitā ir tas ka PIN 15 spriegums ir 4.2V, HD44780 compatible pienāk 5V, un arī man ir 5V, varbūt pameiģināt iemest diodi starpā? Kā reiz būs -0.7V

----------


## next

Taa gaisma tak ir gaismasdiode.
Esi kur redzeejis LED bez balasta reziiklja normaali straadaajam?

----------


## goga

Loģiski pieejot tam jau vajadzētu būt iebūvētam LCD modulī, vai tad ne? Tu padod vajadzīgo spriegumu un aidā.

Edit: Parsti jau diodēm liek +/- 1k omu, bet te jau ar 22omiem pašvaki deg, košums sliktāks kā gribētos.

----------


## next

Logjiski ir atstaat gaismas spozhumu (taatad straavu) iekaartas konstruktora zinjaa.
Kaadu reziikli ieliksi taada gaisma buus.

----------


## goga

tikko piesviedu 10omu, arī deg patumši, strāvas patēriņš 100mA, nevaru izlobīt no datašīta cik viņam jāņem, "LED forward current" Kaut kāds "Edge": typ 20mA, max 40mA, "Array": typ 100mA
Kas ir Edge, un kas ir Array?

----------


## next

Rekur bilde no linka ko pats iedevi.
Kas tur veel neskaidrs?

----------


## goga

Njaa, kaut kā gribējās to spožumu kas bez pretestībām.   ::  
Uzgāju vēl http://www.ocinside.de/html/lcd_display ... wto_e.html tur ar tas resistors ir, skaidra bilde tad, multimetra projektētājs tādu "nieku" aizmirsis pieminēt.   ::  

Šī bija pirmā mana saskarsme ar LCD un mikrokontolieriem, nu neko, no kļūdām mācās, žēl ka savējām. Iesākumā pievienošu potenciometru, piemeklēšu "zelta vidusceļu" starp spožumu un strāvas patēriņu, tad nāksies pārvīlēt PIN15 celiņu un ielikt vajadzīgā nomināla smd resistoru starpā, domājams kādus 20-70omus. 
Danke kas palīdzēja.

----------


## zzz

Nuu teff jau nav obligaati taas gaismas diodes barot no stabilizeetaa  sprieguma avota. Piemet kreftiigaakas jaudas rezistoru  (MLT 2W  ::  ) un baro no nestabilizeetaa. Tad tev godiigi sils rezistors, bet ne stabilizatori.

Vai ja gribaas smalki, tad mazs impulsu _straavas_ stabilizators. Nekas vairs iipashi nesils, bet sanaaks papildus lodeeshanas.

----------


## goga

Drīzāk gan pin 16 jātvieno no kopējā GND un tur tas resistors jāliek, tā vismaz izskatās no http://www.ocinside.de/html/lcd_display ... wto_e.html
Papildus, laikam tāpēc PIN 1 parasti ir "GND" un PIN16 ir "Backlight GND" 
Kā vispār ir? to resistoru vienalga kurā pusē likt? Manā variantā PIN15 būtu vienkāršāk..

Edit:
@zzz
gribās jau to bloku saglabāt max vienāršu, impulsu bloku utt, tikai dēļ apgaismojuma....., nedomāju ka tas ir to vērts.   ::

----------


## goga

Kādā vietā pie mums var nopirkt šādus resistorus: http://store.fungizmos.com/images/resistor.jpg ?
Principā uz pusi īsāki kā 0.125W.  Tad varu neko pušu nevīlēt, LCD ar kontrolierplati savienojas ar http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=25139 , tikai ar 1x16 kontaktīgo, tad varētu izspiest vienu kontaktu un tā vietā ielodēt tādu mazo resistoru....

----------


## marizo

99%, ka LCD otrā pusē ir vieta rezistoram, tikai tur uzlodēts 0 Omu virsmas. Nomaini pret kādu vēlies.

----------


## goga

> 99%, ka LCD otrā pusē ir vieta rezistoram, tikai tur uzlodēts 0 Omu virsmas. Nomaini pret kādu vēlies.


 Ir tur vairāki 0 omu rezistori patiešām. Nē drīzāk jau jāiesviež mikrokontroliera shēmā, nav ko "bojāt" LCD.
-----
Mazliet paizglītojos šajā sfērā, sanāk tā, ka rezistoru var piemeklēt kādu gribi, mazākā vērtība var būt tāda, lai spriegums starp PIN15 un PIN16 nepārsniegtu datašītā norādītos typ 4.2V max 4.6V
Manā gadījumā ar 10omu pretestību spriegums sastāda 4,12V, multimetra patēriņs ~100mA, tā kā esmu skops tad tik daudz nedošu tikai apgaismojumam.  ::  
Ar 75omu pretestibu patēriņs 29mA, redzēt var tīri labi tā kā būs OK.

Edit:
Paralēli 75 omu rezītim var ielikt 10 omu rezistoru, elektrolītisko kondensātoru un ūber "TURBO"   ::   pogu. Nospiežot pogu degs spožāk un atlaižot ar kādu laiku degs, kamēr neizlādēsies kondensātors   ::

----------

